# Canadian Forces Recruiting Fair; White Oaks Mall, London, Ontario



## RHFC_piper (31 Jan 2009)

Interested in the Canadian Forces?  Want some information?  Live in Southwestern Ontario (London Area)?

Here's a good place to start.
___________________________________________________________________________







*CANADIAN FORCES RECRUITMENT FAIR
Saturday, January 31st, 2009*

A Military Job Fair/Open House will be at White Oaks Mall on Saturday, 31 January 2009.  Exhibits from the Army, Navy and Air Force Regular and Primary Reserves will be on display to show case some of the Canadian Forces equipment and technology utilized by its members.   Canadian Forces personnel will be present to speak with the public and share their unique experiences in the military.  Canadian Forces recruiters will also be available  to discuss the more than 130 challenging and rewarding careers offered in the Regular Force and Primary Reserves.

Web site Link
Map of mall location
Forces.ca

____________________________________________________________________________


On a side note; I will be there with bells on... in this case, bells = tans. 
Come out and take a look.


----------



## George Wallace (31 Jan 2009)

Tans ?

Tans are no longer authorized dress.  Are you a "Reenactor" for this event?


----------



## davidk (31 Jan 2009)

Perhaps he means cadpat AR?


----------



## RHFC_piper (31 Jan 2009)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Tans ?
> 
> Tans are no longer authorized dress.  Are you a "Reenactor" for this event?



Tans, in reference to current dress, refers to AR CADPAT... Which is technically not authorized to wear in non-operation environments, but I'm just following orders.


Semantics aside; it was an excellent event.  Good showing by the CFRC dets (Hamilton, London, etc.) and by the PRes Recruiters (Kitchener, London, Windsor, etc.).

On a personal note; I had a few excellent moments through out the day, including conversations with veterans, potential recruits and a couple of gentlemen from Afghanistan who thanked us profusely for our efforts in his home country (a very touching moment.)...  Great day overall.


----------

